
YC Bangalore Interviews - vardhankoshal
Did anyone get an invite for Bangalore&#x2F; SF YC2019 Summer interviews?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;yc-interviews-in-india&#x2F;
======
Akash-Sachdev
Got a sorry message, with the above url thingy, not sure if it's conclusive

Waiting for more clarity.

Anyone ?

~~~
Akash-Sachdev
Update : received a confirmation mail around 11:00 am about non selection.

------
vinaybharathwaj
after you login...change the url to ycombinator.com/interviews...if you get a
pop up saying "sorry" then it means you are rejected.

~~~
vinaybharathwaj
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews](https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews)

~~~
chews
cool bit to know... sad they passed, unless it was for the Bangalore window
and they haven't picked the batch.

------
zaidazmi
I want to know this too.

------
vardhankoshal
No one around?

